# HYPERLOBBY



## dgard20 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi
Whats your opinion on HYPERLOBBY for flying. I used to use it but now I've read some negative stuff. What do you say?


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 31, 2007)

G'day Dgard


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

never heard of it........


----------

